# What am I doing wrong? (Goof Off)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I decided to remove those stupid brown bumpers from my doors. I removed the rubber piece and I'm now down to the adhesive that sits below it. I've been sitting outside with a bottle of goof off and scrubbing the side with a rag and after like 45 minutes, I've got about an inch of this tape off.

ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, neveremind, I switched to a different cloth and it's peeling right off, Go Figure


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are you finished yet? what does it look like? i'm thinking about doing this if o don't get them painted body color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it looks pretty good so far, I quit early b/c I went out with some friends. Will continue tomorrow.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hahaha its funny i see this post now, just 10 minutes ago my fiance and I were talking about shaving those rubber bumpers offa the doors too. Is it painted beneath them or is there a recess I would have to shave?

On that note I also removed my Sentra and GXE logos from my back bumper, the same adhesive is used I think, that stuff is a royal bi%ch to remove, a light rubbing compound and a hell of a lot of elbow grease will have it gone though. I figure if someone pulls up next to me and doesnt know what I'm driving by its looks, they dont need to know, as long as they realize its a nissan! 

P.S. Post screenshots when youre done, im about to photoshop my car to see for myself


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've done it....it looks much better without it...much better. I did the doors, and the lettering on the rear. The lettering actually came off easy, I used OOPS (same as goof off). I dont think I have any updated pics with them off though.
NissanTuner, yes, there is a recess under there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's a slight recess, but it's all painted underneath. Jus don't want to scratch the paint off


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

u could have tried a hair-dryer to make it easier.........and for the letters in the back u can use dental floss................


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I did the lettering off the rear too......BUT am I the only one that still had the imprint of the letters on their....

I mean maybe I was just picky but at certain angles I could still read sentra....I was going to do the door moldings too but IM glad I didnt.

They got painted along with the rest of the car--U guys gotta remember those door moldings are bump guards for the idiots that dont know how to get out of their cars....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

my car has/had the same lettering after i debadged it.. u could only see it at certain angles... but now, its gone after i slapped on some jdm nissan "SUNNY" emblems on my ride!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

what youre seeing is a very slight recess from the clearcoat. Wax your car a few times and it will be gone. You should also note that its almost impossible to see unless youre right up on the bumper looking for it, it washes out with the orange peel effect on the clearcoat, or maybe thats just my car... /shrug


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*sticky stuff*

I did the same thing with my emblems on the back. 
I also took off the nissan emblem in the center tail light section. I then put on a 3M reflective sticker (same thing they use on semi trailers) cut out to the shape of the nissan logo.
It looks really cool at night. Headlights reflect off of it from more than 2 blocks away.
I'm glad that its painted under those door thingys I want to take them off but I didn't know if it was painted underneath or not.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I was wondering, I have a friend that says to use a heat gun on it. Won't that hurt my paint?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, I've been using this goof off for like 3 days now and I don't even have 1 door done. What else can I do? it's pissing me off, it's hardly coming off and the goof off is making the adhesive turn into these sticky slime balls that don't come off of your fingers. PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

try the stuff andre used... oops i think it called... or a blow dryer nail polish remover. Sorry i ran out of ideas... I will ask the body shop I am goin gto today what they would use for stuff like this.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *alright, I've been using this goof off for like 3 days now and I don't even have 1 door done. What else can I do? it's pissing me off, it's hardly coming off and the goof off is making the adhesive turn into these sticky slime balls that don't come off of your fingers. PLEASE HELP ME!!! *



Use a hair dryer...it wont hurt your paint.....just dont over do it. It should come right off....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's what you do (so you dont get blisters like I did)....get some fabric and wrap around your fingers. Just keep rubbing/rolling the adhesive tape off with your finger (in the fabric). After a while I didn't need to keep applying the OOPS...Just let it soak in for a minute or 2....get it really saturated. I know its not easy to do, but it shouldn't be taking you days.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Use lacquer thinner, it sounds harsh but trust me it will come off a whole hell of a lot easier. No it will not hurt your paint at all. I used to work for an auto restoration place and used it by the gallons. To get everything off from overspray to nasty asphault. Just remember to wax the area you used the thinner on. To protect the finish.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks for the help guys, I mostly used a hair dryer on it to get it off, I rolled it off with my finger (man, I felt like I had no skin left on my fingers). When I got the tape off I finished off with the goof off and a rag to get the rest of the gunk off. I'll post pics when I get some daylight, hehe, my rear has no suspension either so it will look like I'm on airbags.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Here we are:*

Ok, the sun has risen, here's what it looks like. It looks very clean compared to b4 with those greyish-brown bumper thingies. Once again, I have no rear suspension b/c FedEx is taking their sweet time with my rear mounts.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Look's Good...Now all you gotta do is shave the door handles

I would of did the same thing if mine were not color matched...


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Looks good*

That looks waaaay better than the current grey/brown crap that was on there. But does the recess look too deep to be considered just body accents? Also, anyone know how much it would be to get the rubber stops color matched? Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, it is a pretty good sized recess, but I don't mind b/c the damn thing's gone. You can get it color matched with a flexible paint, just ask any bodyshop on the price.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

for anybody else doin this and having problems removing the adhesive... buy a can of 3M adhesive remover. i have a couple cans and that sh*t is amazing. takes it off like nothing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *for anybody else doin this and having problems removing the adhesive... buy a can of 3M adhesive remover. it have a couple cans and that sh*t is amazing. takes it off like nothing *


 oh, NOW I find about this stuff.....


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

haha!
U saw my car in the SOFLA meet, my XE came without it..lol
saved me a couple of hours 

GA16de? when are u gonna get those pics online of themeet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, so you want pics....I'll give you some pics.....

I'll try to have them up tomorrow. I'm wondering what's on my digi cam....The memory card holds like 400 pics and I haven't uploaded any to my computer in over a month.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I have them up. Go to this page for more info: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/events.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice pics.....U missed out on watching the runs after McDonalds though....thats too bad..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Nice pics.....U missed out on watching the runs after McDonalds though....thats too bad.. *


Yeah, I wanted to stay and see what happened, but I had a 4 1/2 hour drive to get back. Were there any recordings of the runs? I know one person was recording alot of the action on his DV.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Yeah, I wanted to stay and see what happened, but I had a 4 1/2 hour drive to get back. Were there any recordings of the runs? I know one person was recording alot of the action on his DV. *


Yeah hes on the SR20 Forums but I dunno if he posted a link to the runs or not--he prob. did...


----------

